# laughing dove



## designer1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking for laughing dove in Arizona. Lost my friend. Miss hearing the little laugh when I fed her.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you talking about Ringneck doves?


----------



## designer1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, my dove had a ring . I would like maybe 2 to keep me company. My dove laughed when I fed it. It was smaller than the other doves that are wild in my yard. Thank you for writing me. Don't know alot about different breeds of doves. Lesie


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

designer1 said:


> Yes, my dove had a ring . I would like maybe 2 to keep me company. My dove laughed when I fed it. It was smaller than the other doves that are wild in my yard. Thank you for writing me. Don't know alot about different breeds of doves. Lesie


You would be perfect for rescue doves. These are birds that need good homes. Visit this website, www.MickaCoo.org, and contact Elizabeth. She will know if you would be a good fit for the doves that need good homes. I have some kings from her and they are perfect for raising young birds They make loving parents for even the small figs I have. As for laughing most doves living in homes like to talk to you. My sister has two that brighten up her home with their voices.

Tony


----------

